# Hunting looks too easy in Canada



## Greg (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't hunt anymore, but thought this was an awesome video. I think this one _might_ be in bow range. :lol: :shock: 

Sorry if its been posted before.

https://www.aventure-chasse-peche-video.com/video/82/Femelle-orignal-curieuse#video


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2008)

wow! Talk about staying calm. :shock:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 11, 2008)

i second that. id defanitly be takin a bump in my droors if a moose was that close eye level too me. she just couldnt figure out what that was hah =D>


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2008)

:shock: Thats insane!!! In that situation you would have to stay calm because with that calf behind her, she would probably went nuts if you startled her. #-o


----------



## kentuckybassman (Nov 11, 2008)

That's pretty cool! I'll admit I wasn't expecting it to get THAT close :shock: 
My son and I had an experience last weekend during the youth hunt that was pretty similar to that as far as the closeness goes. I wish I would have brought a camcorder or something to show how close the deer got to us.
That was a hunt I will never forget.


----------



## Zum (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow.
All I was thinking was"hope she doesn't bite that broadhead"
Wonder what scent he was wearing.


----------



## ejones1961 (Nov 17, 2008)

That is amazing that she never spooked. Makes you wonder what cover sent he was wearing. That would make a good commercial for the scent he was wearing.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 24, 2008)

doesn't matter what scent cover he was wearing - his face and hands were exposed


----------

